# paratrooper bike



## vincev (Dec 6, 2013)

.I need some of you guys to check this out.I would love to have this bike. Hoping I can trade some U.S.military weapons for it.Is it complete,correct,etc? What would be a fair offering price?Thanks guys.


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2013)

HELLO??????????Anyone out there???????????????


----------



## jpromo (Dec 6, 2013)

To my eyes, it looks 100%. Calipers, bars, rims, crankset, thumbscrews, etc. all correct. The saddle has the correct profile so I'd guess it was the original BSA 40 (stamped on the side skirt).. likely redone since I've never seen one hold up that well.

Pick it up! She's a beauty! All original and correct seem to run in the 1000-1400 range. This looks to be an exceptional example that somebody has cared to preserve.


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2013)

What is the side skirt??


----------



## jpromo (Dec 7, 2013)

Just along the side of the leather saddle cover, there will be a big oval stamp that says BSA 40. Somebody reproduced the leather years back, so judging from the rest of the bike, they probably got a nice new cover at the time.


----------



## decotriumph (Dec 7, 2013)

*BSA Military*

Vince,
There are some BSA military bikes on here for comparison:
http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/


----------



## jeep44 (Dec 8, 2013)

The BSA-marked tyre pump will go for really big bucks on ebay, on the rare times one shows up. It's an odd size-longer than the one used on BSA military motorcycles. A WW2 British blackout flashlight looks good mounted on the lantern bracket on the front.
Is that your Dodge Weapons Carrier?


----------



## rubblequeen (Dec 8, 2013)

*BSA Airborne*

Hiya
Check out the saddle for BSA 40 stamp - mostly they are pretty worn now but there are some repops out there, also going for big bucks. However, some did have Brooks saddles fitted.
The grips should have BSA stamped on them with their trade mark.
I would expect that there should be some of the original decals left if it hasn't been repainted including a black arrow on the front tube.
It has the original Tommy Bars instead of pedals which indicates that it is a war time bike and not one produced later.  If you intend riding leave the bars on and what I do is make some wooden pedals bolted either side, crude but works or buys some old army hobnail boots :0)

Someone above has posted a link to the BSA Museum and masses of good info there.

These bikes where either dropped en-mass or the paratroopers jumped with them.  Many were loaded into the landing craft on D Day, however, they were of limited  use due to the deep mud encountered. 

However, these are great bikes and getting more expensive to buy  - I should know!! Can't resist them.  So buy it - great bikes.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 11, 2013)

I knew an old San Francisco Armenian man who rode around the world in the 1950s on a modified BSA Paratrooper. I am looking for a Paratrooper hubs, rims, or whole wheels.


----------



## rubblequeen (Dec 11, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I knew an old San Francisco Armenian man who rode around the world in the 1950s on a modified BSA Paratrooper. I am looking for a Paratrooper hubs, rims, or whole wheels.




Hi FTT finding part for these bikes is not easy and I have a couple of frames which may or may not ever be completed.  Bits are now crazy price ie front brakes going for $150+ repops about the same.  So good luck.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 12, 2013)

I know they are hard to find. Although, I have had at least a half a dozen of the bikes over the years. I sold my last complete one...


----------

